# The Harley Davidson Milorganite Connection



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't know I'm just saying.......


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

"Well now would you look at that."


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

One is the sh*t, and the other is.. well.. also the sh*t!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My first patient of the day had a Harley tattoo just like the logo above and the first thing I thought of was Milorganite. Sad.


----------

